# como adaptar un autoestereo?



## gladiador (Jun 21, 2007)

Hola, se podra usar el transformador que traen las videocaseteras para conectar mi autoestereo en mi casa?


----------



## jona (Jun 21, 2007)

no estoy al tanto que tipo de transformadorr llevan las videocaseteras y que tension dan a su salida.
comentame eso un poco mas y vemos que se puede hacer.
saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 21, 2007)

Consigue una fuente de alimentacion de 12 volts DC a unos 3, 5, o 7 amperes, de preferencia con un ventilador porque se calientan un poco. Con una de mas amperaje puedes prender hasta un amplificador. Saludos


----------



## jona (Jun 22, 2007)

pablo16:
no estoy seguro de que necesite una fuente de tanta corriente,para un autostereo.
la tension es la correcta 12,por 2 ampère estarias bien.
pero en realidad deberias tomar la bateria de algun coche y comprobar que corriente te consume a maximo volumen,con cd y todas las cosas.
yo tengo uno andando y consume 100ma,solo con radio am/fm,sin cassette,por eso me extraña,tanta corriente.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola:

         Yo tambien tengo uno en mi casa de 55wx55w rms, y al maximo no consume mas de 3.5 amperes en picos, pero usandolo a un volumen medio no creo que deberias tener problemas con el transformador de la video, si el voltaje es el mismo del estereo, de todas maneras me parece que es un poco chico si tenes un estereo de potencia similar a la que puse anteriormente, no creo que una video consuma mas de 1.5 amperes.

Saludos.


----------



## mrpepo (Oct 8, 2007)

Que tal, yo quiero hacer lo mismo, vendi mi carro y me gustaria tener el equipo en el cuarto, no e podido conseguir un transformador de mas de 2 A tengo uno de 1.5A y siempre que enciendo el estereo se apaga y maginence si conecto el amplificador, ni siquiera va a encender, alguien sabe si digamos de un transformador se le puede aumentar el amperaje?. aprovechando este mensaje, alguien si de un circuito se le quemo una resistencia alguien sabe como puedo saber de cuanto es esta resistencia? (es circuito de un cargador de pila de un taladro inalam.) =D


----------



## mrpepo (Oct 13, 2007)

Que tal, pos eso como conectar un autostereo en casa. muy facil

Conseguirse una fuete de compu, de preferencia q no se este utilizando y que sirva jajaja.

1.- en el cable que se conecta a la motherboard(tarjeta madre), el que tiene muchos cablesitos, weno pss ai uniras el CABLE VERDE Y UNO NEGRO, tienes que conectar esos dos cables, para que encienda la fuente, ai puedes ponerle un swich de encendido y apagado para no star uniendo y desuniendo el cable.

2.- conectar el CABLE ROJO y el AMARILLO del autoestereo al cable AMARILLO de la fuente de poder, de preferencia tomar de los que se conectan a los discos duros o dvds (los que tienen cuatro cables).

3.- conectar el CABLE NEGRO del autoestereo a cualquier CABLE NEGRO de la fuente de poder,  de preferencia tomar de los que se conectan a los discos duros o dvds (los que tienen cuatro cables).

y psss.

listo con esto deve de funcionar.

Yo tengo ahora chambeando un stereo pioneer, un ecualizador de 7 bandas y un amplificador de cuatro canales, y funciona a toda maquina, mejor que un home theater jajajaja, nose cuanta corriente arroje pero me imagino por lo minimo para que chambee mi stereo, el ecualizador y el amplificador deve de ser por arriba de los 15 o 20 =D.


Saludos spero que les funcione 

Saludos espero que les funcione. 8)


----------



## Maracarden (May 22, 2011)

Dice un mensaje: "Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace más de 6 MESES.", cosa absurda en un foro de electrónica donde los conocimientos que se utilizan tienen mucho más de 6 meses, en fin.

En teoría a un transformador, se le puede aumentar el amperaje aumentando el calibre del bobinado secundario, aunque ya en la práctica resulta imposible dado que el espacio para los bobinados ya esta calculado y no cabría un calibre mayor con el mismo número de espiras, además de que un trasformador ya esta sellado con barniz aislante y las espiras forman un bloque. Habría que ponerlo a remojar en solvente para separar las espiras y sacarlas a pedazos y luego volverlo a bobinar, aunque el problema del espacio seguiría, en todo caso habría que ponerle un marco de laminado más grande. En resumidas cuentas, convendría hacerse uno a la medida, tanto de voltaje como de corriente.

Lo de la fuente de computadora es de lo más viable, ya que son fuentes conmutadas que dan hasta más de 20 A y no llevan transformadores tan grandes, tan solo unos pequeños para la excitación de los circuitos que producen la conmutación. En la actualidad las venden de 300, 400, 500 watts, etc. Con lo que en corriente a 12 v nos estarían entregando según la siguiente ecuación:

W=ExI
300=12xI
I=300/12
I=25

nada menos que 25 amperes en los picos de demanda, por ejemplo en los tamborazos de la música, ya que continuos sería menos, dependería de la calidad de la fuente.


----------



## luisjose (May 29, 2011)

Maracarden dijo:


> Dice un mensaje: "Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace más de 6 MESES.", cosa absurda en un foro de electrónica donde los conocimientos que se utilizan tienen mucho más de 6 meses, en fin.
> 
> En teoría a un transformador, se le puede aumentar el amperaje aumentando el calibre del bobinado secundario, aunque ya en la práctica resulta imposible dado que el espacio para los bobinados ya esta calculado y no cabría un calibre mayor con el mismo número de espiras, además de que un trasformador ya esta sellado con barniz aislante y las espiras forman un bloque. Habría que ponerlo a remojar en solvente para separar las espiras y sacarlas a pedazos y luego volverlo a bobinar, aunque el problema del espacio seguiría, en todo caso habría que ponerle un marco de laminado más grande. En resumidas cuentas, convendría hacerse uno a la medida, tanto de voltaje como de corriente.
> 
> ...




sabes como puedo solucionar el tinteneo que se ecuchan en los parlantes que deja la fuente al conectar la potencia


----------



## Sonic X (Jul 2, 2011)

Maracarden dijo:


> Dice un mensaje: "Atención: Estás leyendo un tema que no tiene actividad desde hace más de 6 MESES.", cosa absurda en un foro de electrónica donde los conocimientos que se utilizan tienen mucho más de 6 meses, en fin.
> 
> En teoría a un transformador, se le puede aumentar el amperaje aumentando el calibre del bobinado secundario, aunque ya en la práctica resulta imposible dado que el espacio para los bobinados ya esta calculado y no cabría un calibre mayor con el mismo número de espiras, además de que un trasformador ya esta sellado con barniz aislante y las espiras forman un bloque. Habría que ponerlo a remojar en solvente para separar las espiras y sacarlas a pedazos y luego volverlo a bobinar, aunque el problema del espacio seguiría, en todo caso habría que ponerle un marco de laminado más grande. En resumidas cuentas, convendría hacerse uno a la medida, tanto de voltaje como de corriente.
> 
> ...


 Disculpa crees que me serviria una fuente de poder de 600W es que la encontre a buen precio


----------



## Maracarden (Mar 26, 2012)

luisjose dijo:


> sabes como puedo solucionar el tinteneo que se ecuchan en los parlantes que deja la fuente al conectar la potencia



Ese ruido se produce por la vibración electromagnética del voltaje alterno que esta entrando al tranformador, y si éste es del tipo cuadrado será mayor que si es del tipo toroidal. Aún así, en ambos casos se puede emplear un blindaje sobre el transformador, que consiste en encerrarlo por todos sus costados con lámina gruesa y esta va conectada a tierra del circuito o masa.

También se puede captar esta vibración (rizado) si la rectificación no lleva ciertos elementos que pueden minimizar esta vibración incluso casi hasta cero, podrías investigarlo como filtros para fuentes de alimentación.





Sonic X dijo:


> Disculpa crees que me serviria una fuente de poder de 600W es que la encontre a buen precio



Claro que si, has el cálculo y verás cuánta corriente te puede dar. Nada mejor que la prueba, pero yo pondría algún fusible de la fuente al amplificador para evitar quemar la fuente, digamos 5A por debajo de lo que dice la fuente.


----------

